# Our Moms



## QuickSilver (May 9, 2015)

In honor of mothers day, I would like to post a picture of my beautiful mother Elaine.   Not a day goes by that I don't miss her or wish I could pick up the phone and just talk to her..    

View attachment 17812


----------



## Josiah (May 9, 2015)

And here's my mother.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 9, 2015)

My Mom.  She has been gone now for many years.  This was around 1940.  It was one of those "colorized" pics popular at the time, otherwise it was a black and white world.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 9, 2015)

Beautiful ladies.....


----------



## Josiah (May 9, 2015)

Let's see some more moms.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2015)

Lovely mothers guys, I know you miss them dearly.  This is my mother on her wedding day, been missing her for twenty six years now.


----------



## applecruncher (May 9, 2015)

My mother in 1962 (she would have been about 35/36 yrs old then). She passed away 28 yrs ago at age 61.


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2015)

I don't have a nice photo like you folks, because Mom hated to have her picture taken. This one was taken with my first born son over fifty years ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2015)

.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2015)

OOOH some  beautiful mothers here..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful mothers!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

Just bumping this up so new members can look at it...and of course, feel free to post.


----------



## Lara (Jul 20, 2015)

((((rose:Mother:rose))) :glittered:I love you so so so so much:rose: 

With her college girlfriends in Ft. Lauderdale Florida and 
recently at age 88 (90 now) with my daughter, Jennifer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Beautiful mom and daughter, Lara!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Lara, wow! Double wow!    Thanks for posting.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 20, 2015)

Except for her white hair, the picture the appears to be a mother and daughter.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 20, 2015)

Saw my Mum and Dad two weeks ago....and they are both fine.....and I know how lucky I am..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Saw my Mum and Dad two weeks ago....and they are both fine.....and I know how lucky I am..



You are very lucky!  Wish mine were both still alive.  Very sad that my mother never got to meet my husband. She died the year before he and I met.


----------



## Lara (Jul 20, 2015)

Hopefully she knows,* annie*. I have a feeling she does. Me too, *vivjen*, very grateful indeed.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Lara, your daughter could model. Seriously - I don't say things like that lightly. *Great *teeth - braces?? She could do toothpaste commercials or print ads.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

I have to agree with AC Lara, she is gorgeous.  Takes after the Mom and Grandma.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Lara said:


> Hopefully she knows,* annie*. I have a feeling she does. Me too, *vivjen*, very grateful indeed.



Thanks.  That's one reason I like to think that maybe the end is not the end.


----------



## Lara (Jul 20, 2015)

….*annie*, I definitely believe the end is not the end. Someday you will see her again if you believe. 
Just believe, hon. It's so easy to believe because, if you look around...and really look...it's not logical that all this is just coincidence.

Thank you, *apple*. I'll tell her you said that. She'll appreciate that, I know. She run's her own business and her schedule is full for weeks ahead so I doubt she'll have the time for it. Yes, she did have braces for a little while growing up because she had a bit of an overbite but they've always been straight. She has 2 more sisters, one in Denver and one in San Diego. I won't post a picture here though since the focus is for _Moms_. Maybe I'll do an album one day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh I always believe I'll see my mum again. She died when I was just 18, in this life  she never did get to see my daughter who was born 3 years later, nor the success I made of my life after a horrendous childhood. ...but I truly believe even to this day that she's watching over me!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

It's our beliefs that keep our feet going forward.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't have a decent picture of my mother -- just old photos.  She wasn't keen on having her picture taken.  I miss her every day still, and it's been 34 years.  She often talked about her mother, who died when my mother was 13.  She still missed her and treasured her memory.  Although my grandfather remarried, my mother never really warmed up to his second wife.  

The only thing my mom had of her mother was an old painted bowl, which had broken in two.  She kept it all those years, carefully wrapped in a quilted satin sort of envelope thing.  I now have it, and it's still wrapped in its quilted satin.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 4, 2018)

:bump:

I'll try to remember to bump this again closer to Mother's Day.  Give folks time to find a photo, if they'd like to share.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

Lara said:


> ((((rose:Mother:rose))) :glittered:I love you so so so so much:rose:
> 
> With her college girlfriends in Ft. Lauderdale Florida and
> recently at age 88 (90 now) with my daughter, Jennifer.


This is a beautiful mother / daughter photo. You are both beaming. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## applecruncher (May 9, 2018)

:bump:


Since Mother's Day is Sunday. I thought this might be a nice time to resurrect this thread with pics of some of our moms.  Mine is post #7.

It's nice to look thru, and of course newer members are welcome to contribute.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 9, 2018)

ken n tx said:


> View attachment 17825
> .
> View attachment 17826


ttt


----------



## Lara (May 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> This is a beautiful mother/daughter photo. You are both beaming.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, you're sweet, but that's a mother/grandaughter photo (my daughter with my mother). But I did look a lot like my daughter when I was her age...or so people would tell us  :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2018)

Both my Parents are gone now,but after looking through a lot of my pictures in most of them my Mom was with my Dad or other family members.Here are a few. When they married at 16 yrs old.

Their 63rd wedding anniversary.

My Mom. Dad. Older brother ,older sister and me.


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2018)

Stunners, all!


----------



## Lara (May 10, 2018)

Marie and Sassycakes, I love love love the vintage photographs of your moms! They are both so adorable!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 10, 2018)

Proof that time can stand still. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 13, 2018)

My mother would have been embarrassed that I chose an old picture of her to post.  She hated to have her picture taken, so there are almost no nice more recent ones. This is probably from the early 1940's.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 16, 2019)

:bump:

Mother's Day is in a few weeks.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2019)

If mothers ran the world men would never be able to recapture it.


----------



## applecruncher (May 7, 2019)

:bump:

Newer members can enjoy and contribute.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2019)

These were all such Beautiful Pictures. I loved seeing all of them.


----------

